# Repairing a bulging seam on a painted wall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

High place---just taper it out with drywall mud--use multipurpose, it bonds best over paint--then top with light weight for easier sanding--

If it is a bulge--meaning the paper did not bond--then cut out the loose paper before you feather that out.


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> High place---just taper it out with drywall mud--use multipurpose, it bonds best over paint--then top with light weight for easier sanding--
> 
> If it is a bulge--meaning the paper did not bond--then cut out the loose paper before you feather that out.


It's a high place on some the seams where the studs are. The paper is fine and not separating.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like the butt joints. 

Put a straightedge on it > Mark the low spots with a pencil > Then apply the mud where your marks are (going out from the hump) >Sand > Repeat if need be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This video I put together for mudding a butt joint might help you with how to do the mud work on your tape joint. :thumbsup:

@ 1:03 minutes into the video is where I think will help you.


----------

